# May Day - Sunday River**** now April 17th



## ga2ski (Mar 13, 2006)

The always *FREE* May Day is scheduled for May 6th (weather dependent of course).  There will most likely be a good gathering of the SRMB crew. It is always a fun day of skiing, tailgating and just celebrating the season.

Who is in?


----------



## Vortex (Mar 13, 2006)

I was holding up on posting this due to the weather issue.  I'll be there with my family.  We had a decent cook out and party last year and that was a Sunday. Sat should be more fun.  Free skiing.  conditions were not bad either.  Better than the previous year.
Maineskier 69 better bring his wings.  Worth the trip just for that.


----------



## Terry (Mar 14, 2006)

I plan to be there. Even if there is no skiing, nothing says we can't have a party anyways! Had a great time last year and am looking forward to it again.


----------



## thaller1 (Mar 23, 2006)

*May 6*

I'll be there as well.  Flying back from Florida the day before.  Hopefully I'll bring the sun with me.  OOOH, maybe I'll bring home a key lime pie for the crew and I'll think of something fun to throw on the grill...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 23, 2006)

She can make a pie. Trust me.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 5, 2006)

This is Sad.  I'll be there, but was not planning on it so early.  We were going to ski Bretton Woods as a family.  I won't miss the River's last day.  Alot of unhappy people.  I'm one of them.


----------



## ga2ski (Apr 5, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Alot of unhappy people.  I'm one of them.


Me too and I'm usually positive abour SR since I am one of the moderators.  

Edit: it's not trademark suicide - It makes sense from a business point of view, but i still do not like it as a long time season passholder.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 6, 2006)

Ya you may have to go delete one of my posts.  I am usually pretty positive and always look for a nice spin.  The 22nd for the free day would have gone a long way to ease up the pain.  Earth Day ( free Day)  Good publicity.   The early and late seson is a major reason for my season pass purchase.  I know its been a bad ski season.  I ski a few places regularly.  Sr  has more snow than them know and will be closing at the same time.  That does not sit well with me.

I edited my own post over there.  Frustation equals....... not well thought out posts.


----------



## Brettski (Apr 10, 2006)

That's too bad...looks like the weather has caught up with them....

At least we had last wednesday....or was that paris?

Anyway, if we didn't have then, we got it back, we'll have wednesday and for all time....

April Pow!


Sorry...disconnected ramblings

P.S. that was a bad paraphrase


----------



## ga2ski (Apr 10, 2006)

They have some of the best snow of the year, but don't have the crowds to warrant staying open.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 11, 2006)

The skiing this weekend was fantastic.  I will know be missing this event. Plans change.


----------



## ga2ski (Apr 12, 2006)

Not sure if I will make it either . ..  depends on work, weather, and if i get up on saturday or not.


----------

